# Spa Blueberry Facial Scrub - Which one?



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Which Facial scrub to purchase? What is the difference between these two?
This:
New Spa™ Facial Cleanser- Grooming & Beauty - Tropiclean Spa Posh Puppy Boutique
and this:
Spa Fresh Facial Scrub - Grooming & Beauty - Tropiclean Spa Posh Puppy Boutique


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Carole, I use the 2nd one---had not realized there was another, but am happy w/the one I use & Kitzel can't wait to get close to Lisi when he smells it. He sits on the floor and whimpers until I put her down.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazon.com: Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub (8 oz): Pet Supplies


This is the one I use. The other one may be a newer formula and bottle, but the same.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I use the blue one in a blue bottle like the second one. Wonder if they're changing packaging. I definitely love the Blueberry one. It smells so good on Tyler. I think TropicClean took them over. I love TropicClean shampoo too.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I will have to admit i was a bit confused when i seen the title of this post. Seeing as where i work our facial scrubs are something you DONT want to use on your fluffs.. you will never get all the grit out. All i could think of was why in the world would you use one. Then of course i clicked on the links and though duh... I must say you guys have opened up a whole new world for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://c2.wag.com/images/products/p/tro/tro-053_1z.jpg iI use this.For those with failing eyesightLOL(didn't !t know it would show up so big) The people at Pet People ordered it for me, I didn't know there was another????


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently, there is a new one or a re-packaged one, but Posh Puppy Boutique has them both for different prices!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

The bottle of Spa Lavish Comfort shampoo that I have does say manufactured by Tropiclean. Maybe they did buy Spa Lavish.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the second one. I get it from Entirely Pets.

Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub (8 oz)


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use the second one and I also get it from entirely pets. I love it! It smells so good, and it seems to relax Cici because every time I start rubbing it on her face gently, she falls asleep with her head resting on my hand! It's cute


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I also use the second one from Entirely Pets (i think i got it through amazon but was sold from Entirely Pets). I think the first one is an updated package. I think the picture of the one I ordered was the new picture, but when the product came, it was the 2nd bottle.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just really observe the fur when using the facial scrub daily. I used to use it every day but after about a year or so, I realized how drying it was to the facial hair.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is the one that i accidently ordered .http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-SPA-Pet-Facial-Scrub/dp/B001AWH582/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1349003434&sr=1-1&keywords=spa+lavish+facial+scrub I just received it and this one has oatmeal in it, it worked out well that i had ordered the wrong one, it's not as thick as the original one and it doesn't seem to be as drying either. I don't know if it's because of the oatmeal and the oatmeal possibly exfoliating as it cleans, but the kids faces look much cleaner after 2 uses of this new face wash. On Amazon it's about 1/2 the price as it's advertised on the Posh Puppy website.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I also use the second one.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It seems that the newer version with oatmeal may be less drying. I ordered the original, so I'm sure I'll be pleased and maybe will order the newer formula next time.


----------

